# Ok so I took everything apart....



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

So I was thinking that this gas leak was coming from the bowl gasket or one of the screws holding the bowl But upon further inspection it seems that I have gotten in deeper that what I bargained for. This is bigger slow drip which seems the be the main source of this leak. As base below the motor has a puddle of gas which I did not notice before. This cannot be cause by over filling can it? What do you guys recommend my next step? Oh and also as I thought this was a power more engine and I was told by the seller. But to me it looks more of a clone or a "China-more" To be more specific. THis thing has been giving me such a headache and I would just leave it but my whole garage smells of gas and we have a small baby inside so Im just trying to fix it asap. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I feel like it might be the connection from the gas tank to the carb. Because on the carb end the clamp wasnt even on the tube properly and had a tiny bit of gas around it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i think u answered your own question, the clamp on the fuel line should be there/installed properly else you would most def a gas leak


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

No the end attached to the carb just had a touch of gas. Now when i tilt the snow blower gas is pouring out onto the base. Please see the pictures. Did I pul off the end attached to the gas container?


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

This is the part that gas is pouring out from. It was dong this beofre.I think I made it worse but all I did was open the case.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

What part would I take of next to try and get to the other end of the line? that is the gas line correct?


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

If you think you overfilled the tank, siphon some gas out and see if the leak stops. There is often an indicator in the tank for the proper fill level. 

I don't know what you mean by "all I did was open the case." The area you circled in post 4 is not a likely source of the leak, the gas is likely just collecting under the engine. There is a drop of gas on the end of the fuel line at the carb. I suggest that you remove the black flywheel cover so you can inspect the entire fuel line from the tank outlet to the carb inlet. Fuel may be leaking somewhere along the line and dripping off to collect under the engine and running down the line to drip off at the carb. 

If fuel is leaking from the fuel line connection at the carb inlet or tank outlet, move the tiny hose clamp up the fuel line an inch or two, put the machine in the service position so fuel will not run out (you may have to drain the tank some if full), pull the fuel line off the carb or tank, cut a half inch off the end of the fuel line (make sure there is enough slack in the fuel line to reconnect it after cutting), push the fuel line fully onto the carb or tank and put the hose clamp back in place. You may have to get another piece of fuel line. 

Also, please identify the make and model of your machine.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

yellow circle is your fuel line connection to the carb, most likely the source of fuel leak
red circle is oil drain tube


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

ok great thanks. Ya I figured there is an issue somewhere alone the line. I was trying to avoid taking the flywheel off but here goes nothing lol


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

don think u need to remove flywheel.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

Its a snow joe sj906 but seems to have this exact same engine. 




Is there anytthing I shold be aware of when taking off this flywheel? I dont want to break anything


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Do not remove the flywheel, just the cover.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The engine is made by powermore and all MTD and many craftsman snow blowers use them, Why is the reason to remove the flywheel as there isn't anything fuel related what so ever behind the flywheel. If you have a fuel leak it will be some place between the tank and the carb, Once it passes through the carb it gets used and turned into exhaust and there should be NO gas anywhere in the engine other than the tank into the carb. If you DO have fuel in the engine it will be mixed into the oil and that means there is a serious carb issue and you will need to fix AND change out the oil as if run may very quickly destroy the engine.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Again, do not remove the flywheel, only the sheet metal cover. Remove the cover so you can see the fuel line.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

If you can get access to the fuel line without removing the cover then removal is not necessary. The picture in post 3 looks like the fuel line goes behind the flywheel cover.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

What a day this has been. Not really how I expected to spend it but... I enjoy this kinda stuff. I learned quite a bit since buying this 2nd hand snowblower. Alls well that ends well. So my gas line was rubbing on the spikes of the flywheel. Whom ever may have worked on it before didnt put the line back in its slot.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Aha!


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

Bowl and carb seem to be not bad either. Now I know how to take it apart and clean the carb when I need to.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

Bowl and carb


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Great! I'm glad you found it.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

As you can see the line was not run through that holder as it should have been.This is such a rediculous design. I have no idea how I am going to get the hose back on the gas tank. I had to struggle with the needle nose just to get it off. I cant get the fly wheel plate off which is necessary to get at it properly. because the bolts holding the gear cable as impossible to get at.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

diy can be so satisfying when u can fix it yourself, and as im getting older its "almost" as good as having s e x


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

These engines are notorious for being difficult to work on. Investigate how easy it is to remove the gas tank.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WOW!!!

great catch. that could have been a dangerous problem. ( I always have a fire extingusher nearby when working on these )

congrats.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

vinnycom said:


> diy can be so satisfying when u can fix it yourself, and as im getting older its "almost" as good as having s e x


 I totally agree lol


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

toromike said:


> These engines are notorious for being difficult to work on. Investigate how easy it is to remove the gas tank.


 I have been trying to but cant find anything. So I'm kind if at a stand still.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

I cant figure out how to get these two bolts off. And if I sont take those off. I cannot remove the shroud. Ugghh


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

dubzino said:


> I have been trying to but cant find anything. So I'm kind if at a stand still.


Well, in that case all you can do is start taking things off that are in the way of getting to where you want to be. We've all had to do it. If possible put bolts back in the holes they came out of so you know what goes where. Sometimes it's hard to remember where everything goes, take pictures. And the next time you have to do this it will be easier.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

dubzino said:


> I cant figure out how to get these two bolts off. And if I sont take those off. I cannot remove the shroud. Ugghh


Oh, that does look bad, you might have to unbolt the engine from the transmission top and tilt it or slide it so you can get to those bolts.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

On second thought, it might be easier to just remove the engine from the machine. It's usually fairly easy.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

toromike said:


> On second thought, it might be easier to just remove the engine from the machine. It's usually fairly easy.


 that's sounds quite serious. There's gotta be another way of changing the fuel line without removing the engine lol


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

toromike said:


> On second thought, it might be easier to just remove the engine from the machine. It's usually fairly easy.


 such a rediculous design this is.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

dubzino said:


> that's sounds quite serious. There's gotta be another way of changing the fuel line without removing the engine lol


Well if you have to unbolt the engine (it will be almost off), and the handlebars may be in the way of removing the flywheel cover, I think it would be easier with the engine off the machine.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Are there no parts diagrams for this machine?


If the engine is a typical Chinese Honda copy,there should be a couple of bolts on the right side of the engine(facing pull starter) that you remove to lift off the gas tank.


It shouldn't be necessary to remove the whole engine to service a fuel line.


A photo of that side of the engine looking up at the bottom of the gas tank would be helpful.It has to be bolted down somehow.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Mike C., he looked at removing the gas tank, see post 25


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

Mike C. said:


> Are there no parts diagrams for this machine?
> 
> 
> If the engine is a typical Chinese Honda copy,there should be a couple of bolts on the right side of the engine(facing pull starter) that you remove to lift off the gas tank.
> ...


I loose ed these two bolts. It freed up the one side but the other side is still stuck. I'm really not sure at this point.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

toromike said:


> Mike C., he looked at removing the gas tank, see post 25


I understand that.No disrespect intended to the OP,I get the impression from reading this thread that he is not highly skilled at snowblower repair,so the fact that he can't see how the gas tank comes off doesn't mean one of us wouldn't spot it with a few photos.


I have a feeling that the method of mounting the gas tank would reveal itself if the electric starter was removed.The gas tanks on most Honda copies have a couple of bolts in the area(or directly behind) where his electric starter mounts.On my Harbor Freight Greyhound engine,there's a flat plate with two bolts in it.On the left side of the tank(facing the pull starter), there is a single bolt.Methods vary,but they are similar.


I've even seen a few of these mongrel engines that had 4 bolts on the flange of the gas tank that screw straight down from the top.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Follow the bottom edge of the gas tank to the left and you should find a bolt that probably screw in horizontally.Take out the two bolts that you loosened and lift the tank gently-just enough to get a feel as to where it could be still attached.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Maybe one more bolt like this


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Looking at one of your previous photos,it appear that the left edge of the gas tank has a "U" shaped piece of metal attached at the tanks mid seem,where the halves are joined.It's possible that all you have to do is remove the two right hand bolts and tip up that end of the tank enough to disengage that "u" shaped piece from its mate Or-you have to remove a screw from the left edge first.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks Mike,
dubzino, click on the last picture in post 35, I think the bolt under the muffler needs to come out to release the tank, similar to the GX120 video. The spark plug might have to be removed for clear access.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

dubzino, if you remove the spark plug be sure to stuff a rag or paper towel over the hole so nothing can fall into the cylinder.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

dubzino said:


> that's sounds quite serious. There's gotta be another way of changing the fuel line without removing the engine lol


only 4 bolts and the pulley shroud


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

So after removing the three bolts. Somethi g was still sticking. Pulled of the fro t part of the gas tank that surrounds the oil and voila. Now it's time to get down to business lol.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Great! Good to hear you got it off.


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

All back together and shes good to go. Cleaned the carb and changed all the gaskets while I was in there. Figured might as well. No more gas leak and ready for the storm. I just want to thank all you guys who chimed in, in such a timely manner when I had this issue. I truly couldn't have figured this out without you guys. Thanks so much!


----------



## dubzino (Dec 19, 2019)

So one last question for now lol. I cant seem to find anything in regards to how much torque the two carb bolts should get. Does anyone know?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never torqued a carb mount bolt but this should give you an idea. Look closely. Some of these values are _inch_ lbs and some are _foot_ lbs. If they are metric some conversions are; 8mm=5/16", 10mm=3/8", 11mm=7/16", 13mm=1/2" 15mm is close to 9/16" etc..


----------

